# disappearing posts



## Jennifer871 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello. I'm wondering if someone could tell me why my post count went down overnight? Yesterday I had 15 posts and after i posted one more today i only had 11....


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Posts get deleted for a number of reasons. Sometimes the original poster of a thread you posted on will delete their own thread and all the others will go with it. Sometimes a moderator will delete a post that breaks the rules.


----------



## Jennifer871 (Oct 26, 2013)

ok that makes sense I guess. I don't think i broke any rules though and would five posts happen to get deleted in one day? That seems odd to me. Genuinely confused here, not being difficult!


----------



## Jennifer871 (Oct 26, 2013)

One more question. Would I be noticed if one of my posts were deleted for breaking a rule?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Jennifer871 said:


> One more question. Would I be noticed if one of my posts were deleted for breaking a rule?


That is at the discretion of the mod. If it is an established user we usually just delete it if it's a minor infraction. Generally the poster knew they are on the edge when they posted it. With new users we will generally send a warning via PM after the deletion.

Your post reduction was due to the deletion of two threads you had posted in and had nothing to do with your content.


----------



## Jennifer871 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you. I think I realize now which posts were deleted.


----------

